# tecumseh 10HP



## redbird6 (Jan 17, 2013)

I still cannot get tecumseh engine to run.
Here is a list of things that i have done so farer
1. Soaked carb. in paint thinner, then washed with spray bottle of cleaner, then blew carb out with air.
2. Tried a little gas in cylinder, no different
3. Checked on and off switch with meter. can read thru when switch is one way, but cannot reaaad thru nthe other way
4. Installed new plug.%.took carb baack off and dismantled. no particles that i could see. washed with cleaner again
It acts like it is not getting gas into comb chamber,also replaced o-rings on main carb tube.
tell me if i am right or wrong on this, gas comes into bowl, and then flows up thru the main tube to be sprayed in carb.
if anyone can help i would app itAlso cleaned the area on flywheel where mmagno is closed THANKS:sad:


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Does it have a spark? (remove plug from engine, connect it to the spark plug wire and lay the plug on a metal surface. There should be a visible spark.


----------



## redbird6 (Jan 17, 2013)

yes it has spark


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Alright. So if you dump a bit of fresh gas directly into the cylinder via the spark plug hole or the carb mouth, and it still doesn't fire, you can pretty much rule out the carburetor for now. I'd start checking for something like out of time (rare for a snowblower unless it has points) or stuck valve.


----------

